# Haus Juris puppies



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

We visited Haus Juris today and they had Mia's & Baran's 7 week old puppies out to play. Gorgeous puppies with wonderful budding temperaments. 

There was one little girl that seems to be the alpha female. There is a pic of her strutting around and another one of her chewing a stick. She was in to everything and the most curious and confident pup of them all. 

It was fun seeing the pups and taking an orientation class. 

Today also made the wait even harder. I really wanted to steal one of those puppies. But our puppy is from a different litter--ready in about a month. Can't wait!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Adorable puppies


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful babies thanks for sharing. Looking forward to pics of your new baby.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So cute. Of course, what I thought when seeing some of the pictures was "look at those sharp puppy teeth"!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Beautiful babies thanks for sharing. Looking forward to pics of your new baby.


Will definitely be posting when our new baby arrives. Stay tuned.



Galathiel said:


> So cute. Of course, what I thought when seeing some of the pictures was "look at those sharp puppy teeth"!


Yeah, those teeth really are sharp. 

The girls were a lot mouthier than the boys. It really surprised me how much further along the girls were as compared to the boys. I heard that before but seeing it manifest in 7 week old puppies really drove it home. The girls were more curious, more confident and applied their teeth more than the boys. Nothing bad, just being puppies.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

So stinkin' cute!

We were actually thisclose to getting a puppy from a Haus Juris bitch (Maja) but the timing didn't work as well as the litter we went with instead. I've seen a couple of pups from that litter this spring and they were awesome.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Orus son - he's pretty rad


----------

